# Building a smoking shed?



## geek with fire (Oct 15, 2007)

So as I finished up my roof this weekend, I found that I have about 7-8 bundles of shingles left.  I got to thinking about building a small (8'-12') shed for smoking.  Can this be done safely; Carbon-Monoxide-wise?  I'd like to put my smoker inside, and vent the intake and exaust lines through the wall.  Of course while I'm at it, I'll add some counter tops, cabinets and a sink.

While part of the reason is to shelter my pansy self from the cold, I also am trying to get all of my gear off the front porch.

Anyone do anything like this?


----------



## richtee (Oct 15, 2007)

have not done it, Geek, but I'd have to advise a powered venting system to establish a slight negative air pressure within the smokehouse relative to living spaces to ensure CO evacuation. Which leads to smoke/heat retention trouble?


----------



## glued2it (Oct 15, 2007)

Great Idea!
I'm sure ventilating the intake and exist would greatly reduce the smoke and chemicals.

We used to have a shop heater heater built out of 2 55Gal barrels.
Simular to a 2 tier smoker. 

You may want to put in a small exaust fan to vent out what does escape.
You'll be suprised of how well the smoker will heat the area.


----------



## geek with fire (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks folks for the comments.  Since I'm not as worried about the temperature issue as I am the shelter itself (gotta keep the control system dry, ya know!) I'll probably put windows on 3 sides to keep the air quality safe.  None the less, I'll mount a Smoke/CO alarm inside just to be safe.


----------



## bbq bubba (Oct 15, 2007)

Check your local ordinance's, permit may be needed for such a shack, otherwise maybe you could build a Q-bana open on 1 side....


----------



## richtee (Oct 15, 2007)

Permits?!? We don't need no stinking permits... LOL~~!


----------



## geek with fire (Oct 15, 2007)

Yea I live in the sticks; my nearest neighbor is about 2 miles away.  The only permit I'll need is from wifey....which might be tougher than the local politician.


----------



## Deer Meat (Oct 15, 2007)

The only problem I see with this is your lack of metioning a Lazyboy, Beer fridge, Wide screen TV & Satellite dish........since you live in the sticks and all.


----------



## geek with fire (Oct 15, 2007)

How careless of me....I thought that was a given


----------



## hawgheaven (Oct 15, 2007)

Sounds like the beginnings of *The Man Room...*


----------



## Deer Meat (Oct 15, 2007)

I have plans for a place like this myself Hawg.
I will call it "_*The Dog House*_"


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Oct 15, 2007)

*Hey Josh, why don't you PM Mossy MO, he had a dandy set up and it sounds like what you are lookin for.  There is a picture of his setup on a thread here, but I'm not smart enough to put it on here for you. Terry*


----------



## hawgheaven (Oct 15, 2007)

I'd do it if I could get away with it... but I think it may end up being my living quarters...


----------

